# whats the best bang for your buck



## kuhof (Apr 27, 2007)

I am a first time handgun buyer with not much money to spend. What is the best gun for the cheapest amount of money? From what I can gather with my research I am leaning tward either the ruger p series or S+W sigma. (9mm)


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

What do you plan to use the gun for?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Need much more info before we can give a positive answer to your question.
The way you ask is like asking what car should I get.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Sigma had a rebate going which made the total price about $286.00 around here. Get it a 9mm is about as cheap as you can go. Good Luck.

Best,Baldy..


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

For a Smith & Wesson automatic, I'd look around for their used DA(3rd or 2nd generation) pistols. The quality is much better. The best Ruger P-series is the Ruger P90(.45ACP). I would also look at the CZ 75B(awesome pistol). You may not want a revolver(very few of the inexperienced do), but the best buy in handguns now are older S&W K frames. You can't find anything better for the money.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Weather for carry, range or personal/home defense, the Sigma is going to be very hard to beat period, especially for the price. The trigger takes getting use to for some people and it has a strange accessory rail, takes an M4 Streamlight. Mine has been flawless in over 5000 rounds and is my wifes nightstand gun. That being said the first handgun I bought on my own was a Ruger p89 and is also a great gun, the Ruger P series is one of the most well built series of guns,ever. Not wild about the trigger on them though, and they are a little big IMHO for carry though there are guys here that do.


----------



## kuhof (Apr 27, 2007)

Mike and Tony, 
I would like it to be somewhat of an all purpose gun, seeing how it will be my first.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Mr.Kuhof the Sigma will not break your bank account and if you get it in 9mm it will not cost much to keep shooting. It is a general purpose gun IMHO and can be used for anything. Oh and it has a real warranty backed by S&W for service if something does go wrong. Good luck.

Best,Baldy..


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

General-purpose use rules out a .22, the best way for a beginner to learn the art of handgun shooting.

I realize this is in the General Semi-Auto subforum, but for a "general purpose" handgun, it's hard to beat a .357 revolver with a 4" barrel and adjustable sights. It's at least reasonably good for anything you can do with a handgun outide formal competition: casual target shooting/plinking (load with .38 wadcutters), defense (load with good hollowpoints) or as a backup when hunting (with magnums). Is it best at any of these things? Nope, it's the Scout Rifle of handguns - good at almost everything, best at none.

But beginners are usually entranced with autoloaders (I was, too, when I began!). I don't know your budget, but you'll probably want a 9mm because the ammo is affordable. I'd look for a gun with consistent trigger pull, unlike the DA/SA guns. The Springfield XD is probably the best of the lower-middle tier (in pricing) guns.


----------



## DRAEGER (Apr 7, 2007)

Well since nearly every other brand was mentioned...

TAURUS FIREARMS

If you can, goto a GUNSHOW and test drive one of everything.


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*Sigma*

I have no experience with the Rugers other than a 10/22 rifle, which is a very good rifle, but I do own a Sigma, SW9VE with about 2000 flawless rounds through it. My Sigma has been perfect so far. Learning trigger control with the Sigma trigger makes you a better shot with anything. :smt023


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

#1 - a Ruger GP-100 .357 Magnum revolver with a 4-inch barrel.

#2 - a CZ-75 9mm semi-auto pistol.


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

if I was on a budget I'd look at a police dept trade in S&W semiauto or a Glock..or a new Ruger..if the original poster was interested in a revolver I believe he would have posted this same question in the revolver forum


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sigma triggers are not that good - it won't be a great range gun.

I'd recommend the Stoger Cougar - It's basically the Beretta Cougar, but Beretta transferred the equipment to a subsidiary. U can find it in the low $300 range. That's the cheapest 9mm I'd buy that I would trust.


----------



## kuhof (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the info. One that has not been mentioned in this post is hi-point. In my research I can't find anything negotive about them, other than big and heavy. All I read is they are reliable and fun to shoot. Sounds like a good starter gun to me. 
any thoughts?


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

kuhof said:


> Thanks for all the info. One that has not been mentioned in this post is hi-point. In my research I can't find anything negotive about them, other than big and heavy. All I read is they are reliable and fun to shoot. Sounds like a good starter gun to me.
> any thoughts?


Yup; they're big, heavy, butt ugly, trigger like mush. Extra mags can be hard to find and have sharp edges. But they go bang every time.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I have never owned a Hi-Point, but I have shot one and seen a lot of them shot at the range and I have never seen one jam. I have read the mags do tend to wear out quickly and as rfawcs said they can be hard to come by. Holster are damn dear impossible to get as well. They do seem to get the job done. I know the looks of a gun comes in way down on the list of things to think about when purchasing a gun but ....................well.............I mean..............my God............there is a limit.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I am with Maximo on that. Looks does make a difference in how you will treat your gun. Good luck.

Best Baldy..


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

A Hi Point MIGHT, MIGHT be ok for range use, I suppose. BUt unless that was all I could grab for, I wouldn't risk my life on a hi point. Sorry.


----------



## kuhof (Apr 27, 2007)

Great info. Maybe a good used gun in the 2-3 hundred range is the way to go, huh?


----------



## teknoid (Mar 12, 2007)

S&W M&P is $399 at Bud's (9mm & .40) It's worth a look. Not sure what it's running at other places, but at that price for a S&W it's hard to beat. Trigger is much better than the sigma ($269), too.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

In my opinion, the best value in new pistols is the Ruger P95. If you are patient and look around you can find some good deals on used pistols with more "gun snob" appeal.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Hi-points aren't very accurate nor rugged. Their craftsmanship is poor but they are functional. The magazines do wear out quickly and they are very top heavy and kind of bulky. They will feed and function without problem. That's pretty much it.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

*Rock Island Armory*

If you are willing to learn how to use it the Rock Island Armory 1911 is what comes to my mind; the wholesale on these is around $310. How good is the Rock Island Armory 1911? I consider their quality and function to be close to that of the Norinco 1911 pistols. Is that good? No, that is great! Regards, Richard 

PS If you do not want a 1911, take a long look at Glock pistols that are police trade-ins.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Revolver said:


> Hi-points aren't very accurate nor rugged. Their craftsmanship is poor but they are functional. The magazines do wear out quickly and they are very top heavy and kind of bulky. They will feed and function without problem. That's pretty much it.


I have always read the opposite and what is that? Hi-Points are inexpensive, not very pretty, heavy, but they go bang every time. Regards, Richard


----------

